# I'm looking for a member with a A6 4F Avant ...



## Turbo-Olli (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

is here anybody with a 4F Avant? 

I'm looking for some pictures of the tail lights.



Many greetings
Olli


----------



## Turbo-Olli (Jan 7, 2004)

Or a 4F Avant (Station Wagon) in the neighbourhood or at a Audi dealer?


----------

